

Rethinking "Out of Africa" (Origins of humanity) - sillysaurus
http://www.edge.org/conversation/rethinking-out-of-africa

======
jongos
Truly fascinating read.

One might conclude, though the evidence put forth here indicates otherwise,
most of this intermixing probably occurred within Africa before spreading
outward.

I suggest this because traces of earlier, middle, and later stage evolutionary
branches are all found in African fossils of modern humans (apparently through
various stages of history). So though the evidence of mixing with Denisovans
exists in Asia, with the Neanderthals in Europe, and with Homo floresiensis in
the islands, in modern human fossil records (which seem to originate from
Africa) apparently traces of each still exist.

Thus, one might conclude that either recent mixing has reintroduced these
genes back into our most common ancestors, or that the distant mixing occurred
in a period that we no longer have evidence of (but might in the future).

